# ftp-commandos



## SammY (12. Jul 2006)

hi leute sorry das ich nochmal nerve.

wie kann ich denn von einem java prog aus ftp commandos zum ftp server schicken

Danke

Gruß Manuel.


----------



## foobar (12. Jul 2006)

Über einen Socket. Benutz mal die Suche, das hatten wir doch gerade erst.


----------



## SammY (12. Jul 2006)

Könntest du hier vielleicht mal ein beispiel posten weil ich nichts dazu finde.


----------



## Illuvatar (12. Jul 2006)

Wenn du den FtpClient verwendest:


```
FtpClient ftpc = //...

ftpc.sendServer ("Command");
int returnCode = ftpc.readServerResponse();
String answer = ftpc.getResponseString();
```


----------



## SammY (12. Jul 2006)

Und wenn ichs mit Sockets mache??


----------



## foobar (12. Jul 2006)

Das war der 2te Treffer: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=20124&highlight=ftp+socket

Ansonsten guck dir mal das dazugehörige RFC an:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_Transfer_Protocol
http://www.ietf.org/rfc/rfc959.txt


----------

